# Cashing check without going into an account



## ltnbds (28 May 2008)

I receive cheques for past time hobbies which I would like to cash without going into my account.

Is there a way of doing this?  Some people have suggested on other sites going to the bank of the originating sender to cash.  These are personal cheques and not from a company.

I have tried some of those 'cheques cashed' places but they can't seem to do it.

Any suggestions?  Bascially getting cash for a cheque without trace into my account!


----------



## sam h (28 May 2008)

emm....would there be any reason why you don't want them to go through your account??


----------



## ontour (28 May 2008)

If you do not want them to get confused in your existing account or do not want them visible in a joint account, could you set up a new account for your hobby?


----------



## Mpsox (28 May 2008)

Many banks will not give cash out over the counter for a cheque, even if it is payable to cash, this is simply because if the cheque bounces, they may have no comeback against the person who lodged the cheque

Instead, by lodging it to your account and then giving you the equivalent sum in cash from your account, if the cheque bounces, they can simply debit your account back

You may have some luck if your bank and the bank the cheque is drawn on are on and the same


----------



## giardiniera (28 May 2008)

i had this problem too. apparently if you go to the branch that issued the cheque they are the only ones who can cash it but they will require photo id. The bank i was dealing with said they would cash a cheque to the value of 5k (i think thats what they siad).
Having a cheque made out to cash apparently means nothing anymore.


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2008)

Are the cheques crossed? If so then they can only be lodged and cleared first as far as I know.


----------



## rmelly (28 May 2008)

sam h said:


> emm....would there be any reason why you don't want them to go through your account??


 
undeclared earnings possibly?


----------



## sam h (28 May 2008)

> undeclared earnings possibly?


 
That may have crossed my mind but I didn't want to be so presumptuous  that the OP wouldn't be declaring his additional income to the taxman....and ask AAMers to help do so.


----------



## Bronte (28 May 2008)

I have a query in relation to cheques as well so if it's ok I'll add it on here. Last week I made a cheque out to Mr. X and crossed the cheque, he went to his bank to cash it and they refused to give it to him there and then. A relation of mine then gave him the money for the cheque and went to his own bank the AIB and lodged it to his account (Mr. Y). I see on my internet banking that the cheque is cashed, but how can Y lodge it to Y's account if the cheque is made out to X and crossed. Y has the same surname as the person who signed the cheque as they are related but I thought that a crossed cheque could only be cashed by the person whose name was on the cheque?


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2008)

Bronte said:


> but how can Y lodge it to Y's account if the cheque is made out to X and crossed.


Because the banks were remiss in adhering to the rules that should apply probably.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (30 May 2008)

Bronte said:


> I have a query in relation to cheques as well so if it's ok I'll add it on here. Last week I made a cheque out to Mr. X and crossed the cheque, he went to his bank to cash it and they refused to give it to him there and then. A relation of mine then gave him the money for the cheque and went to his own bank the AIB and lodged it to his account (Mr. Y). I see on my internet banking that the cheque is cashed, but how can Y lodge it to Y's account if the cheque is made out to X and crossed. Y has the same surname as the person who signed the cheque as they are related but I thought that a crossed cheque could only be cashed by the person whose name was on the cheque?



A cheque made payable to Mr X and crossed

- With two lines
- & Co
- Account payee only

can be lodged to the account of Mr Y (or anyone else) if it is properly endorsed on the reverse.

A cheque made payable to Mr X and crossed

- Not negotiable

cannot be lodged to any other account

The majority of people (including bank staff) are ignorant of the 1959 Cheques Act and the rules therein.


----------



## Bank Manager (30 May 2008)

nlgbbbblth said:


> A cheque made payable to Mr X and crossed
> 
> - With two lines
> - & Co
> ...



Think you have mixed up the 'Account Payee Only' crossing and the 'Not Negotiable' one - the 'Account Payee Only' means means exactly that, it can not be lodged to another other account other than that of the payee - i.e. it can not be endorsed.

Regards,


BM


----------



## Bronte (2 Jun 2008)

I crossed it by doing two lines and writing &CO inside them.  I had always thought that that meant it could only be cashed by the person named on the cheque, to prevent anyone else cashing it.


----------

